# How do I get rid of API VIGLINK



## Metal Man 2

I dont know where this came from , with windows 7? I searched a little about what it was and here what I got,  Your links can be doing more. Unlock the power of your site's links and earn extra money from your site automatically, transparently and honestly.

Do I need this , how to remove it? I am using WOT as a addon and my settings wont let me access the site, so dont think it can be to great.


----------



## Cromewell

I assume you saw VIGLINK while clicking a link on this site? The answer is, you don't get rid of it, it's not on your system. It's a kickback service and isn't anything to worry about.

Is web of trust preventing you from visiting the links? If so, try adding viglink to it's whitelist.


----------



## Metal Man 2

Ok , good to know, I thought it was on my computer. When I search or click on a link I have notice that while the page is coming up the tab has viglink on it before switching to the name of the page.


----------

